# New Guy needs help



## fresh nismo (May 8, 2010)

Hey everyone obviously im new. 

i have. is a 92 nissan sentra se-r with a bluebird swap (SR20Det), wiseco pistons,new bearings all new gasket,the block was bore 20 over...it has a t3/t4 turbo running 14psi lowboost,550cc, injectors,afr longmanifould,38mm tail wastegate,3'' intercooler piping with a big fmic hks bov, act 6pack clucth it has bigger radiator two fans......suspension is all stock it has the tsuru head lights and 15'' rims and slicks for the track, i also have a extra tranny from a p11

I have a few questions about my set up. These are my quetions-

-Is this a good set-up
-around how much WHP am i looking at and estimated 1/4 time


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hm. stock 8.5:1 compression on the pistons? 14psi on the t3/t4 isn't enough info. Don't know the wheels or housing sizes. Could be 250whp, could be 325whp.

Can't estimate 1/4 time. That's called bench racing. Doesn't matter what the car is capable of anyways if you can't drive.

1) Make sure you have a tuning method
2) Have the car dyno'd and tuned
3) Run at the drag strip.


----------



## fresh nismo (May 8, 2010)

The ecu was re flashed by some guy with a wierd name lol i guess he is the best of the best with Nissans I guess lol. Like I said before im a NOOB, Ive only owned my Sentra for 3 days now and I really want to learn more and get into the "scene"

I am not looking for exact numbers just I wanna know what my set up or any other sr20det's are capable of doing. Right now i can not get dyno'd because our local tuner has a sliped disk in his back and he on bed rest for a month. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Then you need to find out more of the background of the motor and the tune. Find out the name of the guy who reflashed it and find out EXACTLY what it was flashed for; MAF, injectors, etc. The more you know about the car, the better you'll be prepared when something goes wrong.


----------

